# Contractor dies after being pinned under a Bobcat



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

i saw someone backfilling a trench with one and it flipped forward into the ditch and traped him ,we hooked up a chain and righted it up no one hurt


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't have the article, but a 62 yo worker was cooked in an industrial oven yesterday. They didn't know he was working inside when they fired it up.
Edit. It was a worker at a Bumble Bee seafood plant.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Here 2 workers were cooked in a bread oven overseas. They were rushed to complete the work. 

www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-60734/Workers-baked-alive-bread-factory-horror.html


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> I don't have the article, but a 62 yo worker was cooked in an industrial oven yesterday. They didn't know he was working inside when they fired it up.
> Edit. It was a worker at a Bumble Bee seafood plant.


Yeah, in California. Oven not locked out.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/bumble-bee-worker-cooked-pressure-cooker-44818/


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

Knew a guy that met his end from a bobcat.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Vintage Sounds said:


> http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/crime/article/1271844--contractor-dies-in-trench-at-mississauga-construction-site
> 
> Doesn't say what kind of contractor, but this guy died only about 25 minutes from me. It's been raining all day, as well as on and off yesterday and the day before so the ground was soft and crumbly. What a brutal way to go.


This is close to me as well, scary stuff.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Always said when someone dies in a construction accident.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

cooked, crushed....._sheesh!........~CS~_


----------

